# Looking for a ride to and from April's today



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyone wants to pick me up and drop me off in East Van, feel free to call me at (604) 253-3010. I would really like to go to this get together.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a ride ! I'll see my peeps there.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

